# [Beryl] Efectos animados del desktop (Solucionado)

## Eleazar Anzola

Hola a to2,

Despues de rebanarme el cerebro y freirme los ojos de tanto leer en los foros, san google y demas aventuras del web puedo decir que mis maquinas de casa, oficina y portatil estan de un bestial que hasta mis hijas alucinan de tantas opciones nuevas y no tan nuevas que hacen de los juego, efectos de beryl, velocidad de repuesta, aplicaciones y un sin fin de cosas que no recuerdo ahora un deleite total.

Al punto que mi hija menor de 9 años despues de una sana charla con sus amiguitos en el colegio, de una manera inocente pero con toda las más perversas inteciones les pregunta que OS tienen en sus maquinas, es obvio que ellos solo conocen Moco XP, 98, Me y ahora el fulano Vista, despues de dejarles hablar de lo lindo de sus cosas ella les dice "Mi papá ha colocado un sistema muy limpio y mejorado que quizas no conocen", ellos preguntan inocentes ¿Un Windows nuevo? y sencillamente ella sanja la quiestion con solo invitarlos a casa (Deberian ver el desfile de corderitos incautos a la hora del almuerzo en casa) Al llegar ella delicadamente enciende la maquina y dice este es mi flamante Linux Gentoo, inicia la sesión y muy sutilmente los deja ver algunas cosillas haciendo peripecias con el Beryl y sus efectos, girando el cubo, los efectos aleatorios de las ventanas, doblar las esquinas, etc etc, los efectos del Kooldock. De igual manera les joroba la vida cuando les saca su menu de Juegos que casi le da la vuelta a los 4 desktops (Exagero un poquitin), mostrandole por supuesto los más groceros (TuxRacer Supertux, XMoto, Trigger, westnosequecosa, etc, etc, etc  :Razz:  ) toda una experta en esos menesteres les da acceso a unas viejas PCs que tengo conectadas con diskless y video nVidia con 64MB de video y 128Mb de ram, los invita a jugar en red y en 5 minutos les da una paliza (Le he dicho que esas cosas no se hacen, que por lo menos les de ventaja ó más tiempo antes de aniquilarlos sin humillarlos)  :Razz:  les deja 20 minutos de juego y les apaga las maquinas desde su escritorio para finalizar diciendoles "Esto si es un verdadero sistema operativo y sin costo de licencias y a la ultima actualización del dia".

Despues de todo esto los pequeños no se quieren ir y casi que hay que buscar gruas para sacarlos de casa   :Laughing:  . La satisfacción para mi es grande al ver como se defiende con todas las herramientas a su disposición, pero como todo no es perfecto y somos seres humanos y como tales nunca estamos satisfechos, me han surgido dos inquietudes:

1.-Al estar viendo una pelicula con el mplayer y el beryl activo no puedes cambiar la proporcion de video a 4:3 y siempre queda en 16:9 con las 2 franjas negras esas que se hacen tan horripilipnatosas (Ya he probado con todas las opciones de salida de video X11, opngl, etc, etc ¿alguien sabe como se soluciona?.

2.- Recorde que hace ya algun tiempo vi un video de Beryl donde el desktop era una imagen del fondo marino y mientras trabajabas los peces paseaban por el dektop como en una pecera, he buscado el bendito efecto y el fulano video para mostrarles, pero no logro dar con el ¿quien lo ha visto y sabe como hacer para colocarle el efecto en Beryl? 

Este video esta genial Click Aqui y es mejor que el que habia visto

Si ya lo se es una maldad y tremenda Put.....da de mi parte para con todos los amantes del Moco lo reconozco publicamante, que es para seguir dejando con la bocota abierta y la baba afuera no solo a los amiguitos de mis hijas sino a mis amigos y compañeros de trabajo que aun no se atreven a entrar al mundo de la Luz XD  :Razz: 

Agradecido a todos por su gentil atención y sabias recomendaciones

----------

## ekz

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si ya lo se es una maldad y tremenda Put.....da de mi parte para con todos los amantes del Moco lo reconozco publicamante, que es para seguir dejando con la bocota abierta y la baba afuera no solo a los amiguitos de mis hijas sino a mis amigos y compañeros de trabajo que aun no se atreven a entrar al mundo de la Luz XD 

 

Siempre en período de evaluaciones en la universidad, nos reunimos por las noches a estudiar algunas materias..Y cuando toca en mi casa, todos salen con ganas de instalar linux  :Very Happy:  (uno aprovechará el flisol para intalárselo)

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.- Recorde que hace ya algun tiempo vi un video de Beryl donde el desktop era una imagen del fondo marino y mientras trabajabas los peces paseaban por el dektop como en una pecera, he buscado el bendito efecto y el fulano video para mostrarles, pero no logro dar con el ¿quien lo ha visto y sabe como hacer para colocarle el efecto en Beryl? 
> 
> 

 

Ese video fue el primer video de compiz y de Xgl que salió, que nos deslumbró a todos..

Ese efecto consiste en proyectar un salvapantallas en la pantalla, con cierto grado de opacidad (ese de acuario, el de matrix..  :Smile:  )

Se logra a través de una utilidad llamada xwinwrap Está en el overlay de xeffects, Nunca lo probé no se si funciona con aiglx/nvidia, pero con Xgl si

Sobre lo de mplayer.. ni idea.. te deja algo si lo ejecutas de una terminal?

SAludos!

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Ujummm empezamos con buen pie, ya esta emergido el xwinwrap y funciona bien con el matrix, aunque se toma por completo el monitor y no deja ver m'as nada debajo, pero es un comienzo. ¿De donde sacaron el del acuario que esta en el video que coloque en el primer post? ese esta genial.

En cuanto al mplayer no arroja nada es como si lo tomara pero no lo pone en el monitor.

Gracias por aclarar mis dudas

----------

## artic

Era un screensaver????? no recuerdo ver ningun screesaver de peces decente en linux, no seria un documental fijado con mplayer??? es que realmente quedan mucho mejor como fondo y se puede usar con xwinwrap.

Salu2

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *artic wrote:*   

> Era un screensaver????? no recuerdo ver ningun screesaver de peces decente en linux, no seria un documental fijado con mplayer??? es que realmente quedan mucho mejor como fondo y se puede usar con xwinwrap.
> 
> Salu2

  ¿Viste el pedazo de video este que sale aqui?

----------

## ekz

 :Shocked:  Aprovechando el fin de semana probaré ese acuario!!

el del video de compiz, buscando haber si lo tenía es el "Atlantis"

A probar xwinwrap  :Smile: 

SAluudos

----------

## artic

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

>  *artic wrote:*   Era un screensaver????? no recuerdo ver ningun screesaver de peces decente en linux, no seria un documental fijado con mplayer??? es que realmente quedan mucho mejor como fondo y se puede usar con xwinwrap.
> 
> Salu2  ¿Viste el pedazo de video este que sale aqui?

 

Esta muy bien.Yo en mi caso tengo un video corto puesto de fondo de arrecifes coralinos y esos si que parecen reales de verdad  :Wink:  .

PD el video lo tengo en hd

Un saludo

----------

## luismanson

señores, si miran la descripcion dice que esta corriendo un screensaver de windows "dream aquarium" con wine y que anda perfectamente  :Smile: 

en el mismo video dice:  *Quote:*   

> My Beryl Setup. With Dream Aquarium running on wine as my background.

 

mañana lo hago....solo para mostrar  :Razz: 

P.D.:acabo de ir a su pagina, tiene la opcion linux pero "coming soon" asique no se molesten en cliquearla

----------

## artic

 *luismanson wrote:*   

> señores, si miran la descripcion dice que esta corriendo un screensaver de windows "dream aquarium" con wine y que anda perfectamente 
> 
> en el mismo video dice:  *Quote:*   My Beryl Setup. With Dream Aquarium running on wine as my background. 
> 
> mañana lo hago....solo para mostrar 
> ...

 

Pues entonces mas vale que este sobrado de cpu ,pq entre beryl,el wine,el screensaver y el xwinwraper la cosa debe ser infumable.

Por cierto pena que el screen saver de seren no funcione con wine,aunque dentro de poco lo hara con la emulacion de las directx10.

Salu2

----------

## ekz

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1.-Al estar viendo una pelicula con el mplayer y el beryl activo no puedes cambiar la proporcion de video a 4:3 y siempre queda en 16:9 con las 2 franjas negras esas que se hacen tan horripilipnatosas (Ya he probado con todas las opciones de salida de video X11, opengl, etc, etc ¿alguien sabe como se soluciona?.

 

Acabo de revisar que beryl tiene su propio método de fullscreen, lo probé con mplayer y escala la imagen a pantalla completa (sin franjas negras). Por defecto viene con las teclas CTRL+ALT+ENTER

1. Reproducir el video en mplayer sin ponerlo en fullscreen

2. Apretar esa combinación de teclas

SAludos

----------

## Noss

Pue ahora mismo voy a probarlo a ver que tal está, supongo que vendrá con varios fondos a elegir, o es solo el programa y luego las animaciones las has de buscar por fuera?

Por cierto ya cntarás la segunda parte de la historia cuando vean los pecesitos por todo el cubo  :Wink: 

Un saudo!

----------

## Magnum44

Hola, hablando de Beryl, ¿conoceis alguna manera de quitarle el borde a una ventana? Yo lo uso mucho en kwin para ver la TV en una ventana o para ver videos mientras trabajo. Eso y tambien necesita la opción de "mantener sobre el resto".

Gracias

----------

## sefirotsama

Puedes decir que use los marcos de kwin, en lugar de los de emerald (que para mi gusto son todos muy feos). Si es eso a lo que te refieres...

Yo tengo el beryl y tambiÃ©n me esta dando problemas aunque yalos comentarÃ© de aqui un mes o dos que ahora estoy muy liado... ya resubirÃ© el post, xD.

Un Saludo

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> De igual manera les joroba la vida cuando les saca su menu de Juegos que casi le da la vuelta a los 4 desktops 

 

Me he partido mucho con esto. Son todo kdegames?

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Puedes decir que use los marcos de kwin, en lugar de los de emerald (que para mi gusto son todos muy feos). Si es eso a lo que te refieres...
> 
> Yo tengo el beryl y tambiÃ©n me esta dando problemas aunque yalos comentarÃ© de aqui un mes o dos que ahora estoy muy liado... ya resubirÃ© el post, xD.
> 
> Un Saludo
> ...

 

No no son todos kdegames, tambien estan los de gnome games  :Very Happy:  , ya que esa es otra historia cuando se pasa por los diversos manejadores de ventana que les he puesto  :Razz:  , la mayoria de los juegos los he emergido en alguna ocación y lo agrego al menu de juegos. En los post recomendados en el foro vi muchos en el de Juegos para Linux y el resto los he sacado de la red, los bajo los pruebo en el laptop y si me gustan se los pongo a ellas en su desktop. Por lo general evito montarles juegos que no esten en el portage, una excepción es el Tribal Trube que es uno de sus preferidos junto con xmoto.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *artic wrote:*   

>  *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*    *artic wrote:*   Era un screensaver????? no recuerdo ver ningun screesaver de peces decente en linux, no seria un documental fijado con mplayer??? es que realmente quedan mucho mejor como fondo y se puede usar con xwinwrap.
> 
> Salu2  ¿Viste el pedazo de video este que sale aqui? 
> 
> Esta muy bien.Yo en mi caso tengo un video corto puesto de fondo de arrecifes coralinos y esos si que parecen reales de verdad  .
> ...

 Disculpa el abuso pero ¿Puedes facilitarme ese videoó decirme de donde puedo bajarlo?

----------

## Noss

Pues a mi tambien me interesaría el video... Si puedes pega el enlace de donde lo bajastes... 

un saludo y mil gracias!

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *Noss wrote:*   

> Pues a mi tambien me interesaría el video... Si puedes pega el enlace de donde lo bajastes... 
> 
> un saludo y mil gracias!

 aqui encontre algunos Click Aqui

----------

## sefirotsama

 *Noss wrote:*   

> Pues a mi tambien me interesarï¿½a el video... Si puedes pega el enlace de donde lo bajastes... 
> 
> un saludo y mil gracias!

 

A falta de tiempo para buscar por mi cuenta me sumo a la peticiÃ³n

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *ekz wrote:*   

>  *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   
> 
> 1.-Al estar viendo una pelicula con el mplayer y el beryl activo no puedes cambiar la proporcion de video a 4:3 y siempre queda en 16:9 con las 2 franjas negras esas que se hacen tan horripilipnatosas (Ya he probado con todas las opciones de salida de video X11, opengl, etc, etc ¿alguien sabe como se soluciona?. 
> 
> Acabo de revisar que beryl tiene su propio método de fullscreen, lo probé con mplayer y escala la imagen a pantalla completa (sin franjas negras). Por defecto viene con las teclas CTRL+ALT+ENTER
> ...

 

Bueee mi estimado, esa combinacion de teclas no es la solución al problema por lo que continuando con las pruebas de Beryl, hice lo que comentaron para el desktop Matrix3D y funciona a medias, y les comento lo que he echo:

En primer lugar he colocado como dicen los sabidos del asunto en San Google incluyendo la web oficial y padre del mentadowinwrapejecuto como lo han echo otros tantos el siguiente comando y sus diversas variantes 

```
xwinwrap -o 0.6 -ni -argb -fs -s -st -sp -a -nf -- /usr/lib/misc/xscreensaver/glmatrix -root -window-id WID
```

 y como resultado obtengo un flamante screensaver de matrix3D muy lindo, peeeeeeeero (Nunca falta un pero) simplemente se tapa todo el Desktop incluyendo las barras de KDE Superkaramba, iconos del Desktop y demas cosas que estan alli.

Intente hacerlo luego con un video siguiendo el 

```
xwinwrap -ni -o 0.6 -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -- mplayer -vo xv -wid WID -quiet /home/eleazar/clip473.avi
```

 y pareciera funcionar pero, peeeero tambien a medias ya que si le doy al mplayer el xv tira el lindo error

```

X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)

X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)

X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)

X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)

X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)

X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)

X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)

X11 error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
```

 pero si le doy un -vo gl se ve el video espectacular, pero en un cuadrito justo al centro del Desktop y el resto queda bajo una sombra ó vidrio de color muy sutil  :Very Happy: 

¿Quien a luchado con estos seres y ha logrado dar con la solución? Segun mi apreciación pareciera cosa de glx mplayer y xorg, pero no logro entender donde esta el error de USES.

----------

## Cereza

Yo he conseguido ver xwinwrap en el fondo de la pantalla con FVWM, sin que se monte sobre nada, usando en la configuración:

```
Style "glslideshow*" Layer 0, FixedSize, FixedPosition, !Border BorderWidth 0, HandleWidth 0, Sticky, NoTitle, WindowListSkip, CirculateSkip, !Handles, !Iconifiable,
```

Cambiando gslideshow por el screensaver que se vaya a usar con xwinwrap. La clave es Layer 0, suponiendo que no se tengan más aplicaciones asignadas especificamente a esa capa, en cuyo caso siempre se pueden mover a Layer 1.

Los peeeeros:

-Estropea el binding que tengas configurado para el fondo del escritorio, aunque supongo que se podría configurar el mismo binding para que funcione sobre el screensaver, no lo he mirado mucho.

-El cursor parpadea sobre el screensaver.

-Ignoro por qué, pero el comando -fs de xwinwrap para pantalla completa ya no funciona para mi.

-El tremendo gasto de cpu en screensavers 3D complejos solo por hacer bonito

-Un screensaver o video como fondo de escritorio, al menos para mi, tiene que ser muy sutil para no cansar (letras, figuras y colores volando de un lado para otro en el fondo... no puede ser sano  :Razz:  (glslideshow es una suave exposición de imágenes con efectos lentos de zoom e intercalado, es curioso verlo un rato))

----------

## rogen

Mmm, Beryl mola. Yo el problema que tengo es que uso una tarjeta nvidia, y hay un bug por el cuál cuando se agota la memoria de video las ventanas que abres aparecen en negro. A mí me salían continuamente ventanas en negro, por lo que al final opté por no usarlo. Una lástima, a ver si sacan nuevos drivers los de nvidia...

----------

## Darksidex25

 *rogen wrote:*   

> Mmm, Beryl mola. Yo el problema que tengo es que uso una tarjeta nvidia, y hay un bug por el cuál cuando se agota la memoria de video las ventanas que abres aparecen en negro. A mí me salían continuamente ventanas en negro, por lo que al final opté por no usarlo. Una lástima, a ver si sacan nuevos drivers los de nvidia...

 

Que versión estás usando de los drivers de nvidia?? Porque yo tengo una GForce 5600 de 128Mb (la jodida tiene ya unos 5 años o así) y va de lujo. Lo de las pantallas negras no lo he visto nunca.

También puede ser que la versión de beryl que estés usando sea vieja o algo.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Darksidex25 wrote:*   

>  *rogen wrote:*   Mmm, Beryl mola. Yo el problema que tengo es que uso una tarjeta nvidia, y hay un bug por el cuál cuando se agota la memoria de video las ventanas que abres aparecen en negro. A mí me salían continuamente ventanas en negro, por lo que al final opté por no usarlo. Una lástima, a ver si sacan nuevos drivers los de nvidia... 
> 
> Que versión estás usando de los drivers de nvidia?? Porque yo tengo una GForce 5600 de 128Mb (la jodida tiene ya unos 5 años o así) y va de lujo. Lo de las pantallas negras no lo he visto nunca.
> 
> También puede ser que la versión de beryl que estés usando sea vieja o algo.

 

Ese bug solo se da cuando la memoria de la tarjeta gráfica se llena, si usas resoluciones bajas, sin composite y no tienes muchas ventanas, es difícil llenar 128 megas de memoria. Por contra, si usas beryl, es mucho más fácil que se llene, son las cosas del opengl  :Razz: 

Para ser francos, yo nunca he llegado a verlo, claro que en mi caso es normal, lo más que soporto beryl son cinco minutos, además, mi nVidia es de estas que, aún siendo pésimas, vienen con bastante memoria, 256 megas.

Como bién decís, solo unos drivers nuevos pueden arreglar eso. Solo podemos esperar.

----------

## Darksidex25

Yo soy de los que usan beryl siempre, salvo que vaya a jugar a algún juego que requiera mucho mucho (que con los años que tiene mi equipo, casi cualquiera que necesite aceleración 3d), aunque prácticamente no juego nunca, y si no lo he dicho lo digo, yo no veo las ventanas negras esas tan famosas.

----------

## ekz

A veces lo de las pantallas negras se soluciona dando mas memoria desde la BIOS.. en realidad nosé porque, pero un colega lo solucionó así..

Y no se arregló el problema aún.. la rama de pruebas de drivers de nvidia.. en la cual estaban trabajando los drivers de la serie 100** , ya sacó versión estable.. y por comentarios en el foro inglés.. aún no se solventa el bug..

SAludos

----------

## i92guboj

 *ekz wrote:*   

> A veces lo de las pantallas negras se soluciona dando mas memoria desde la BIOS.. en realidad nosé porque, pero un colega lo solucionó así..
> 
> 

 

Fácil, como ya dije más arriba, el pantallazo negro es el resultado de quedarse sin memoria gráfica. En tarjetas con 256 megas es difícil verlo a no ser que seas un exagerado abriendo ventanas o tengas un monitor de 8000x6000 o algo similar. Si aumentas la memoria disponible para la tarjeta gráfica, entonces retrasas la aparición del bug, de forma que si no abres demasiadas ventanas, en la práctica jamás lo verás. Esto no significa que el bug se arregle mágicamente, significa que no notarás sus síntomas, pero técnicamente sigue estando ahí.

Por supuesto, esto solo es posible en placas donde el chip gráfico está integrado, y la memoria gráfica es compartida con la principal del sistema, y configurable via BIOS. En el resto de casos, la memoria disponible es la que hay en la tarjeta agp o pci-e.

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Se me olvido darles el resultado de mi problema con el mplayer y xorg. todo resulto ser causado por algunas USES que coloque en un extraño lapsus ocasionado por sobredosis de placer en las compilaciones  :Razz:  .

----------

